# WOOOHOOO! The sunporch is clean!



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

It only took a week, but the porch is now emptied, swept, cleaned and re-purposed as a room for my youngest son, who comes home a lot. Since we planned to insulate out there and make it usable year round, this was a great accomplishment for us. The nasty carpeting, the old sofa, several boxes of stuff that were not even ours, etc. It's all gone. I heard the trash men this morning when they saw the pile. It was NOT polite. I don't blame them at all..... the last 3 weeks straight has been all yard waste, then suddenly there is a room on the street! It looks very nice now, though. Now all I have to do is whip up some curtains for the windows and Kevin can stay home more often.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Congratulations!! Always feels so good doesn't it?


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Do you have any idea how many times I was out there yesterday, just to admire the clean space?...........lol. Now I just have to move his last few things out of the closet and I can turn it into a pantry!


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Very nice Ninn... As far as the admiring, I keep doing it in my bathroom, finally got my shelves up, now I can be organized!


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Your done already?!? Your fast Ninn,,Congratulations on your new space.

I know that feeling of just looking at what you accomplish. Just staring at it. I have even taken pictures of what I did just to remind myself I can do it.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Sumer, it was only fast because my boys were home to do all the heavy lifting. Otherwise, I would still be taking things apart! Next weekend, we will finish off the pantry conversion. Then, it's on to the bathroom. I want all that stucco scraped off and I want the room painted all the same color. Right now, it is 3 different shades of white!


----------



## Windy_jem (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow Ninn, you're on a roll!!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Not really. Haven't even started the bathroom!!


----------

